# chat.... pause



## wicked_pear (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi-
lately i've been chatting with a guy on yahoo and in the turn of getting to know him better he revealed himself of being married. While it is still pleasant to chat with him, i'm a bit wary of him when he asks to meet up with him for a dinner date.

1. reason one because it just sounds dangerous.
2. reason two is i don't want to tramp on some one elses relationship

it's just at this point i feel uncomfortable delving further. Why is it guys feel its no big thing to be unfaithful online, should i by bothered by this?
tracy


----------



## penguin (Mar 3, 2011)

Some people have no problem with being unfaithful, on or offline. If his being married is an issue for you, I wouldn't go on the date. Even if he says the marriage is over and he's staying just for the kids, yadda yadda. Go with your gut instincts.


----------



## Jes (Mar 4, 2011)

I think what matters here is: what do you want? You'll never be able to answer: will this be cheating? why do guys do this? is this guy into me? etc. etc. You can't answer that. Accept that there is no answer to those questions. Then take a breath. And then ask yourself: what do I want? do I want to try to have a relationship with someone who is married? do i want to have a relationship with someone who is confusing to me? do I want to meet him and see what might develop? Don't focus on him; focus on you.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I can tell you from experience married men are not the way to go. I was involved with a lovely man for 3 years who was married. He lived in a different city but worked in my city. He was great but on Friday nights and holidays he went home to his wife and family and I was left alone. I will not settle for that again. I want someone I can go to breakfast with on Sunday morning, someone I can call when I want - someone who's there for me. If you don't mind being left alone on a Friday night or during the holidays, etc then.....but I will never do it again. Please think about it seriously before you make your next move. I wish you the best of luck, my dear.


----------

